# hope all is well, Sgt_Slough



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

We, haven't heard from ya in a bit. Hope all is well!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*This is true*

We haven't heard form him in a while.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I'm still around. I lurk around the boards once or twice a week, I just have other stuff going on. 

Seems I don't have time for anything fun anymore . . . Haven't fished much either.

Thanks for asking though!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Sgt Slough*

Well get yer toes in your boots and get your boots on the sand !!! glad all is well....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Glad*

Glad to see all is well.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

the way he casts,he could probably surf fish from philly!


----------

